# CO2 regulator and bubble counter wanted



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

If anyone happens to have a CO2 regulator and bubble counter laying around going unused, I'm looking for one. Thanks.

-Tyler


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Also willing to pay... guess I didn't mention that.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't have an extra but I saw several in the used equipment section of Dallas North Aquarium in Carrolton that were still in the box. I think they were $75 but can't remember so you might want to call first.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Doesn't seem like that bad of a deal assuming they are decent


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Well I was in the neighborhood so went by DNA and the regulators are gone, so never mind.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Have you tried a welding supply store?


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

The welding supply store I'm near didn't have what I was looking for. I want the Milwaukee brand one really, but I'd probably take one that works fine. Just really want that electric timer and bubble counter attached. 

Yeah so I work just south of Dallas North Aquarium, but just the regs for that price when I can order the whole setup online for like $177, with CO2 hose, regulators, and an awesome diffuser or a good corkscrew one, and a pH meter that also shuts off the regulator when it drops too sharply.

I've definitely noticed my tanks respiration, and its pretty cool. I really don't think this one needs CO2 injection that badly, its not as densely planted as many of yours and most things seem to be very green and even some pearlescense(sp.?) occurs without anything at all. I just already have a 20lb tank of CO2 that I filled after buying one cheap off craigslist so I might as well eh?


----------

